# Introducing



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

a new queen for Lambchop Siamese, Shady Lady, a lovely little lilac point girl 
I'll put some more photos on once she is settled but here's a couple to keep you going , taken at her breeder's last week
she's the one on the right
























more carpet than kitten - I must try to improve my photography 

She and Mai Tai have sniffed through the bars of her carrier but little one (home name to be decided) is now safely settling into my spare bedroom.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww yah shes home!! :001_smile: :001_smile: 

she gorgeous :001_wub: Ill swap ya!!!   :hand:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

She's a stunner :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww yah shes home!! :001_smile: :001_smile:
> 
> she gorgeous :001_wub: Ill swap ya!!!   :hand:


For a Teddybear ? Don't think my DH would approve  She was so good on the way home even though there was loads of holiday traffic heading for the coast


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Lynn, she is precious!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww, she's gorgeous!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl :001_wub:.I dont know anything about the breed but I can spot a sweetie when I see one


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww  thank you all - I think she's a sweetie too  My DS has just said her ears are too big for the rest of her


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub: Just love lilac points :thumbup:


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just managed to log on...internet server upgrade...long story !!!

Lynn ..she is gorgeous...so glad she is home safely with you....they will be the best of friends soon...i am sure of it 

More piccies of your beautiful new addition soon pls when she is settled 

Love 

Kelly xxxx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Awww  thank you all - I think she's a sweetie too
> *My DS has just said her ears are too big for the rest of her*


Big ears, good sign :thumbup:

Your new girl is lovely


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you kindly peeps 
She comes from very good show lines Dougal even though her breeder thinks she isn't show quality herself 
She is still lurking under the bed at the moment but she is in a safe room and Mai Tai isn't bothered about her being in there. It's my eldest son's old room and Mai Tai is used to not being allowed in the boys' rooms 
DH hasn't seen her yet  so hopefully she will feel a little braver tomorrow


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Very Beautiful addition to the Lambchop family Lynn


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww shes gorgeous, i have never seen a lilac in real life only on the internet or in the magazines,,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just had an hour of cuddles  She's so purry and loves to be snuggled 
Mai Tai has been into the room and had a good look around as well as nicking some biscuits :nono: She and little one had a sniff - a couple of hisses from Mai Tai but little one hissed back. She's still quite nervous so we're sticking to keeping her in the kitten room over the next few days. Once the door is closed I'm sure Mai Tai forgets that she's in there : Very little brain


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Congratualtions :thumbup: more kitten pics needed  & less of the carpet :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I shouldn't be allowed near a camera :


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

*puts hand up*

Can I borrow them  I'll give them back


Honest :glare:

Em
xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not a lover of Siamese but she is gorgeous. We used to a have a gorgeous much missed pewter persian called Shady Lady who was my OH's baby.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

she is gorgeous, congrats on new addition


----------



## Napple (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah how beautiful xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Can I have her, can I please, pretty please


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Can I have her, can I please, pretty please


Erm...... erm.......

No  
I should have gone to the library this morning but spent most of it with her curled up on my lap :001_wub: she's such a little sweetie


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww she is gorgeous!!  and it sounds like she will be very very spoilt!!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

just as well you live sooo far away otherwise you would find me knocking at your door demanding kisses and cuddles.....dont worry only from your latest lamchop


----------

